

Sniper Attack On Calif. Power Station Raises Terrorism Fears - eksith
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/02/05/272015606/sniper-attack-on-calif-power-station-raises-terrorism-fears

======
bernardom
This is exactly the sort of thing that gets brought up in the pro-lots-of-
wiretapping camp.

I hope they get the bastards.

